# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Actuaciones noviembre

## ignoto

Volvemos con "Viaje al país de las hadas".

Estaremos en el salón del actos del centro cívico de Massalfassar el día 13 de noviembre a las 20H.
Entrada libre.

Y los días 20 y 21 de noviembre (tarde y mañana respectivamente) en la sala "A toda magia" de San Sebastián de los Reyes. 
Consultar precios en sala.

----------


## ignoto

Pues...recordaros que podréis venir a vernos en vivo y en directo.

En breve, más anuncios de la gira.

----------


## Ritxi

> En breve, más anuncios de la gira.


¿Pasareis por Barcelona?

----------

